# Woods-n-Water Weekend



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Is this Fri-Sun.
The beer tent for a beverage or the Lions Den for a sandwich is a good spot to meet and visit.

L & O


----------



## Sharpy (Sep 30, 2009)

Any one know if you can bring your leashed dog to the event? Couldn't find any rules/info about it on the website.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Sharpy said:


> Any one know if you can bring your leashed dog to the event? Couldn't find any rules/info about it on the website.


Yep, sure can. Lots of dogs will be walking the grounds and lots of puppies in the puppy tent.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Stop by and say Hi Richard. I'll be in the same spot.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

You might see this if you're not already on the road. I'll probably swing by tonight.
I'll bring my wallet.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Nope, just hopp'in in the shower and leaving about 9:30ish.

See you later today. Drive safe.


----------

